# Name everything you want to do this month (December).



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I never seem to go through all the things I want to whenever a new month rolls by. So maybe you all can outline it here. Feel at liberty to be as detailed as possible.

This month, I want to:

1) Walk over the Brooklyn Bridge later tonight and explore the area on the other side
2) Wander the streets of the villiage in their late autumnal beauty
3) Walk up 6th Ave or so in Midtown, take in the vibe, and observe the people that are out
4) Go out early tomorrow (relatively speaking) and stay out
5) Clean around the rest of the apartment
6) Solve my I-Phone issues
7) Hit some place up in the city where I've never been to before next week
8 ) Have Indian once more
9) Get some more clothes, so I don't feel all, um...
10) Go catch BTBAM again (on a Sunday, geez)
11) Take off that day after
12) Socialize at the annual holiday party with the people at work (and the people from another building altogether) at a fulfilling level
13) Go somewhere else in the city far away later that night (hopefully while inebriated)
14) Take that rest of the week off and do something that weekend with a buddy who's leaving for South America for a month
15) Go somewhere Uptown, perhaps Columbia University area or wayyyyyy Uptown on 12/19 or 12/20
16) Go out on 12/23 or sometime right before Christmas
17) Take off the last week of December (12/26-12/30)
18 ) Find out what to do on the rest of my time off

Tell me yours.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

1.) Buy Christmas presents for mom, dad, aunt, grandpa, and brother asap
2.) Get my hair cut and colored (will scratch this off the list tomorrow)
3.) Buy Christmas presents for rest of family before 12/24
4.) Finish season one of Sons of Anarchy (I like to dream big)
5.) Rent a cozy cabin for a couple nights in between Christmas and New Years (probably won't happen because we've been spending too much money lately, but damn it I want to)
6.) Continue working on my relationship with my husband
7.) Play with my cats more
8.)Take time to enjoy the holiday season
9.) Try not to stress about the holidays
10.) Go to work Christmas party, be a social butterfly 
11.) Have an enjoyable weekend with my parents
12.) 12/31 Party like a rockstar (which means watching Anderson Cooper while drinking champagne on my couch)
13.) Don't be a miserable wench while visiting in-laws for Christmas
13.a.) Be nice to brother-in-law even though he criticized my decision not to have children (alright, I'm getting personal)
14.) Send out a few Christmas cards


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> I never seem to go through all the things I want to whenever a new month rolls by. So maybe you all can outline it here. Feel at liberty to be as detailed as possible.


I thought it has to be anxiety related goals. The list of things I wanna do is so big...  but still i'm lazy to write it here since I ...presume no one will take the time to read it, or am I wrong...anyway i'm still lazy and I just realized I dind;t said anything in this post but i'm to lazy not to press Submit


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I thought it has to be anxiety related goals. The list of things I wanna do is so big...  but still i'm lazy to write it here since I ...presume no one will take the time to read it, or am I wrong...anyway i'm still lazy and I just realized I dind;t said anything in this post but i'm to lazy not to press Submit


Well, I initially had posted this in the General Discussion part because I thought it was just, well, general. But then I figured maybe it could go in the Goal Setting part too maybe. Not necessarily anxiety related, but just things you want to do (not really things you have to do, but don't want to) during this month.

I'm interested. Post yours. You can be detailed, as I tend to like specifics anyway. It's good to see that people out there want to do things that they like.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

What I will really do: Spend 16 hours a day on SAS.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Destroy my exams.
Tell the rents I plan on taking a year plan.
Start planning said year off.
Start up Muy Thai.
Read a sh1t ton.
Beat tetris scores.


----------



## stillonjupiter (Oct 17, 2011)

Get a Girlfriend
Get friends


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

Sit at the top of Jungfrau.


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

Get my lawn moved.
Do atleast do 1 thing to fix my house
Think about a plan to get myself out of this rut.

Yeah lately I have been feeling I should do something about my lot in life... something more than doing to a psych. I don't know what it is but I want to thinkg about it. I can't next do nothing no more.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

stillonjupiter said:


> Get a Girlfriend
> Get friends


This + obtain new job.


----------



## Half a Person (Dec 5, 2011)

Call / go to Citizans Advice Bureau
Try and go into my shared kitchen at least once a week :afr
Finish 4 + books
Apply for more jobs
Excercise and stuff
Waste less money on booze and junk food
If I get even one of these done I'll be shocked! But hopefully putting it here will help.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Survive with a little bit of my dignity left.


----------



## intramuralmural (Feb 16, 2011)

- Drink less when I drink
- Get a job
- Read a book
- Record my band's EP
- Play open mic again, and look up from my guitar at least once this time


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've only done a sixth of what I had initially listed. Gahhhhh!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

1.) Pass all of my final exams in college.
2.) Get books for next semester, as well as sell books from this semester.

Update: my grades are as follows: B, B, C, D, and F. 

I will have to retake math next semester and I might have to retake the class I got a D in. 

**** me!

New goal: make a list of 2012 goals! Get ready for the new year.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

1) Start my CBT experiments for my ED
2) Read at least three chapters of my new self-esteem CBT workbook
3) Have more 'me time'
4) Consistently stick to healthy eating - no purging
5) Have my personal counselling sessions at least once weekly


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

-be more sociable with coworkers improve me social skills hehe
-draw more idk nothing else to do at my apartment
-fill out more applications for jobs so i can get a second job its tough out here
-attend the party at work if i have a ride and improve my social skills even more lol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Gone through half now. Who else?


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Grapefruits said:


> 1.) Pass all of my final exams in college.
> 2.) Get books for next semester, as well as sell books from this semester.
> 
> Update: my grades are as follows: B, B, C, D, and F.
> ...


I seriously have not been accomplishing anything for years. I think I have a major personality flaw. I need some major ****ing help! I have been standing in the same place for years and never moving forward!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Grapefruits said:


> Grapefruits said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) Pass all of my final exams in college.
> ...


Exactly every word you just stated there applies to me also. I can't accomplish ****. I can't even properly get back into the next semester of school without rushing to pin down anything at the very end. I've been told that my job relies on the fact that I have to make an effort to attend school. I haven't done well academically in over a decade either. That top #1 student has long gone.

Hell, I even have that same new goal too: Make the 2012 Goals list. That was 2 months ago and I still haven't come up with really anything. So I am really in the same exact lifeboat as you.

I am Stagnation Incarnate.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> 1.) Buy Christmas presents for mom, dad, aunt, grandpa, and brother asap
> 2.) Get my hair cut and colored (will scratch this off the list tomorrow)
> 3.) Buy Christmas presents for rest of family before 12/24
> 4.) Finish season one of Sons of Anarchy (I like to dream big)
> ...


I did not finish season one of Sons of Anarchy although I thought that would be one of the easiest to accomplish. I did not rent a cabin nor visit in-laws. I played with my cats more but not as much as I would have liked. I think I pretty much covered the rest.


----------

